# Evolution of my 144L/38g tank



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

Hi,

It took a while since my last post here but im back again. 
This time i would like to present my 144L tank showing its evolution over six months. Hope you like it. Enjoy.


























regards
Marcin


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome back Marcin. I know I've missed seeing your aquascapes. I think everyone can see why.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow! Really nice tank.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Your work is always appreciated here. Another fine example.

Please give us a plant list.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

I hope Marcin don't kill me for that ....allmost all his layouts you can see here:
http://www.aquadesign.pl/galeria_2.htm so enjoy.

IMO this is the hotest :lol: aquascaper in Poland.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I ain't gonna lie, your aquascapes are amazing. Those driftwood pieces are just amazing! Do you do scape after scape with the same tank?


----------



## ZA_Ryan (May 18, 2006)

That's a really amazing tank. Roughly how long do you spend maintaining it each week?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

*fantastic*

i havent word


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

The second picture is so natural looking to me. Very pleasing to look at. Anyone would love to have that in their home (especially me).


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Wowo.... it is a very amazing tank... and very nice photography technique...

can you show us the details of your tanks? equipments, maintaince...etc...

Cliff


----------



## Rand (Jan 23, 2005)

Awesome aquascape! 

Could you please give details about your substrate.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I would love to hear about the plants. Gorgeous!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Great job! Very well executed.

Thanh


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for all comments.



> Do you do scape after scape with the same tank?


No, I have three tanks at the moment 112, 144 and 300L. I change scapes approximately twice a year.



> how long do you spend maintaining it each week?


 It takes me about an hour weakly. Im not sure why but I dont have any algae problems in this tank so it doesnt need to much care



> Could you please give details about your substrate


The substrate consists of regular gravel, fine sand and topsoil mixed with peat on the bottom. I added topsoil for crypts but after some time i removed them when they become to big

Plant list: Bolbitis heudelotii, Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov' , Microsorium pteropus narrow Leaf, Anubias nana, Anubias nana 'bonzai' , Taxiphyllum barbieri

All other info can be found on Norbert's web site www.aquadesign.pl


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i love your tank


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Jaws dropped need info on how to photo graph like that looks exactly like ADA.


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

> need info on how to photo graph like that


Well.. photography technique is what im recently focused on. The most important rule is "the more light you use the better photography you get" 
The best additional light source is flashlight for cameras. It gives much more light than traditional sources (house lamps) and its quality is really good (most often about 6000k). Background illumination is also good idea.

On this picture you can see how the background was illuminated (in case of my newest aquascape the lamp was placed in the lower part of aquarium)









The general concept of aquarium photography you can find on CAU website


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Marcin, Thanks for sharing.. i really enjoy your scapes..
well excecuted and well planned. Good on ya for removing that yellowish hue. Last picture is best. i Wish i wasn't moving to another country so soon as i am just itching to start a 120gals and do some scaping..


----------

